# Leigha, meet tree.



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_Oww, dang! So she jumped it? lol_


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Yowch!! Hope your cuts heal soon!! 
I was walking this mare down a trail once, and we were walking past a tree.. at complete random she spun around and ran straight into it. . lol. IDK what she was thinking!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Good, I don't have the only who thinks he's a bulldozer!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

that's funny... poor pony! Thought you was leaving her for the wolves!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Ouch!!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That definitely looks painful :lol: you poor thing. At least you didn't lose an eye!
Man have I had my share of getting wacked in the head by tree branches when galloping up trails. Luckily I have yet to lose a body part :lol:


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

This is my second time "meeting" a tree. The first one was totally my fault. We were galloping down the trail and I miscalculated when the branch I knew was there was coming up, so it smacked me right in the face. I got a black eye and scraped my cheek up, I still have the scar, haha.

I didn't have the heart to punish Ricci, she was devastated, she knew she did bad. I just got back on, gave her a pat and kept on going, lol.

I have no idea how we got through the chaos. I think she jumped a bit, slash plain plowed through. But like I said, one second I was figuring out how to get through, and the next I was on the other side, lol.

People at work keep asking me what happened, and when I tell them my horse ran me into a tree, they look at me like I'm crazy, lol.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Ouchie, that sucks. 

I had a mare like that, she thought she was a goat and would go right through the brush like "see, it isn't so bad" and I was always left bloodied and scratched. 

I had another that would try to scrape me off on trees so I would have to make sure to put my hand on any tree we were near and physically push myself and her away form it, led me to a dislocated hip once, yeah that is painful...

I know how the co worker thing goes. I bruise easy and ws always goign into work and school all bruised up from the littlest things. People always asked me if I needed "help" and gave me that look, grrr...

A few weeks ago I started riding again after a 2 year hiatus and since I have never ridden or been around horses with my boyfriend, he was convinced that I was having an affair because of the random bruises that he said looked like hickeys all over me. Yeah, that was a big fight, the dumb ***.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Sorry to laugh but your story is funny...sorry about the battle wound though!!! Ouch!!!!


----------

